# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Ψυχαναγκασμοί - Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική Διαταραχή >  Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή:Υπάρχει ελπίδα;

## Elen30

Είμαι από τη Θεσσαλονίκη. H αδερφή μου είναι 26 χρονών που εδώ και 5 χρόνια πάσχει από βαριάς μορφής ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή. Έχουμε επισκεφτεί πάνω από 10 ψυχιάτρους. Πήρε πάρα πολλά φάρμακα σε διάφορους συνδυασμούς. Κάθε φορά που αυξάνονται οι δοσολογίες αντί να υπάρχει έστω και μια μικρή βελτίωση, αυτή βγάζει καινούρια πράγματα κι παιδεύεται όλο και περισσότερο.
Τί μπορώ να κάνω? Είμαι σε απόγνωση. Αν κάποιος διαβάζει αυτές τις γραμμές, έζησε κάτι παρόμοιο και βρήκε κάποια λύση ας με βοηθήσει παρακαλώ..

----------


## kerasi

Ελεν δε γνωριζω τι πρεπει να κανει αλλα μου κανει εντυπωση που περασε απο τοσους γιατρους. Τι θεματα αφορουν αυτες οι ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικες διαταραχες?

----------


## elis

κοιτα εγω ξερω 2 ατομα που ισωσ θα μπορουσαν να σ βοηθησουν τι συμπτωματα εχει η αδερφη σου;εχει κ ψυχαναγκασμουσ κ καταναγκασμουσ;σ εχω στειλει κ μινημα πανω δεξια

----------


## Elen30

> Ελεν δε γνωριζω τι πρεπει να κανει αλλα μου κανει εντυπωση που περασε απο τοσους γιατρους. Τι θεματα αφορουν αυτες οι ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικες διαταραχες?


Όλα ξεκίνησαν μετά από μια έντονη φοβία που είχε για τα μικρόβια και αυτό σιγα σιγα εξελίχθηκε. Καθόταν στο μπάνιο πολλές ώρες και πλυνόταν όλη τη ώρα μήπως και έχει μικρόβια. Στη συνέχεια συνδύαζε καταστάσεις στο μυαλό της:αν δεν πλυθώ θα γίνει κάτι κακό κτλ. Το ένα έφερε το άλλο και πλέον δε μπορεί να κάνει βήμα ελεύθερα. Π.χ θέλει πλεόν όταν σκέφτεται κάτι να μην την αποσπούν. Αν δεν έχει το μυαλό της καθαρό από άλλα πρόσωπα που δε συμπαθεί θα σημαίνει ότι δεν έκανε μπανιο...Έχει ξεφύγει πλέον η κατάσταση και βασανίζεται. Έχει κλαειστεί στον εαυτό της, μένει μέσα και δεν έχει πλέον ούτε φίλο, ούτε φίλες. Η μαμά μας είναι σε απόγνωση. Δεν ξέρουμε πια τι να δοκιμάσουμε.

----------


## Elen30

Όλα ξεκίνησαν μετά από μια έντονη φοβία που είχε για τα μικρόβια και αυτό σιγα σιγα εξελίχθηκε. Καθόταν στο μπάνιο πολλές ώρες και πλυνόταν όλη τη ώρα μήπως και έχει μικρόβια. Στη συνέχεια συνδύαζε καταστάσεις στο μυαλό της:αν δεν πλυθώ θα γίνει κάτι κακό κτλ. Το ένα έφερε το άλλο και πλέον δε μπορεί να κάνει βήμα ελεύθερα. Π.χ θέλει πλεόν όταν σκέφτεται κάτι να μην την αποσπούν. Αν δεν έχει το μυαλό της καθαρό από άλλα πρόσωπα που δε συμπαθεί θα σημαίνει ότι δεν έκανε μπανιο...Έχει ξεφύγει πλέον η κατάσταση και βασανίζεται. Έχει κλαειστεί στον εαυτό της, μένει μέσα και δεν έχει πλέον ούτε φίλο, ούτε φίλες. Η μαμά μας είναι σε απόγνωση. Δεν ξέρουμε πια τι να δοκιμάσουμε.

----------


## Elen30

απάντησα παρακάτω για τους ψυχαναγκασμούς. Ποία άτομα γνωρίζεις; Είχαν παρόμοιο πρόβλημα; Είναι καλά τώρα;

----------


## betelgeuse

Ελεν πασχω απο ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη διαταραχη εδω και 10 χρονια , τωρα ειμαι 26 χρονων.
Η δικη μου εμπειρια μου λεει οτι η ιψδ ειναι μονιμη αλλα με τον καιρο μαθαινεις να την διαχειριζεσαι και μπορεις να ζεις σχετικα καλα.
Η αδελφη σου περα απο την φαρμακευτικη αγωγη εχει κανει κατι αλλο ? Καποια μορφη ψυχοθεραπειας ισως?
H ιδια πως βλεπει την κατασταση της?
Aντιλαμβανεται οτι εχει προβλημα ή οχι?

----------


## Elen30

> Ελεν πασχω απο ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη διαταραχη εδω και 10 χρονια , τωρα ειμαι 26 χρονων.
> Η δικη μου εμπειρια μου λεει οτι η ιψδ ειναι μονιμη αλλα με τον καιρο μαθαινεις να την διαχειριζεσαι και μπορεις να ζεις σχετικα καλα.
> Η αδελφη σου περα απο την φαρμακευτικη αγωγη εχει κανει κατι αλλο ? Καποια μορφη ψυχοθεραπειας ισως?
> H ιδια πως βλεπει την κατασταση της?
> Aντιλαμβανεται οτι εχει προβλημα ή οχι?


Το αντιλαμβάνεται αλλά δε μπορεί να κάνει κάτι για αυτό. Νιώθει εγκλωβισμένη και καταδικασμένη να κάνει συνεχώς τα ίδια πράγματα. Πέρα από θεραπευτική αγωγή δεν έχει κάνει κάτι άλλο. Ψυχοθεραπεία δεν πάει γιατί το θεωρει χαζό και δε μπορέι κιόλας να ετοιμαστεί για να πάει. Βασανίζεται από σκέψεις που την έχουν κλείσει επί μονίμου βάσεος στο σπίτι.. Οι δικοί σου ψυχαναγκασμοί με τι έχουν να κάνουν; Εξελίχθηκαν με τον καιό; Έχεις πάρει αγωγή;

----------


## betelgeuse

Καλημερα Ελεν .
Εγω κυριως εχω προβλήμα με ιδεοληψιες απωλειας ελεγχου ( θα πω κατι που δεν πρεπει , θα αυτοκτονησω , θα σκοτωσω και λοιπα) δεν εχω τοσο μεγαλο προβλημα με τους ψυχαναγκασμους μονο μικροπραγματα πχ μετραω αποστασεις , βηματα , τσεκαρω αν ολα ειναι στην "θεση " τους κλπ.
Συμπτωματα , οχι σοβαρα , ειχα απο τοτε που θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μου αλλα απο τα 16 που αρχισα να παθαινω και κρισεις πανικου αρχισα να χειροτερευω . Απο τα 20 μεχρι τα 24 ειχα μεγαλο προβλημα και ειχα κλειστει μεσα στο σπιτι και μετα αρχισα να συνερχομαι σιγα σιγα. 
Φαρμακα εχω παρει αλλα τα εκοψα μονη μου μετα απο μια εβδομαδα , αρα δεν μπορω να εχω αποψη για την αποτελεσματικοτητα τους. Εχω κανει ομαδικη ψυχοθεραπεια η οποια δεν βοηθησε τοσο στην καταπολεμηση της ιψδ αλλα με βοηθησε να την αποδεχτω και να μην νιωθω ντροπη για αυτο . Τωρα κανω ατομικες συνεδριες με ψυχολογο εδω και λιγο καιρο και επισης νιωθω οτι με βοηθαει.

Η αδελφη σου ποσο καιρο εχει που ειναι κλεισμενη μεσα? Mηπως εχει και καταθλιψη ταυτοχρονα?

----------


## Elen30

> Καλημερα Ελεν .
> Εγω κυριως εχω προβλήμα με ιδεοληψιες απωλειας ελεγχου ( θα πω κατι που δεν πρεπει , θα αυτοκτονησω , θα σκοτωσω και λοιπα) δεν εχω τοσο μεγαλο προβλημα με τους ψυχαναγκασμους μονο μικροπραγματα πχ μετραω αποστασεις , βηματα , τσεκαρω αν ολα ειναι στην "θεση " τους κλπ.
> Συμπτωματα , οχι σοβαρα , ειχα απο τοτε που θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μου αλλα απο τα 16 που αρχισα να παθαινω και κρισεις πανικου αρχισα να χειροτερευω . Απο τα 20 μεχρι τα 24 ειχα μεγαλο προβλημα και ειχα κλειστει μεσα στο σπιτι και μετα αρχισα να συνερχομαι σιγα σιγα. 
> Φαρμακα εχω παρει αλλα τα εκοψα μονη μου μετα απο μια εβδομαδα , αρα δεν μπορω να εχω αποψη για την αποτελεσματικοτητα τους. Εχω κανει ομαδικη ψυχοθεραπεια η οποια δεν βοηθησε τοσο στην καταπολεμηση της ιψδ αλλα με βοηθησε να την αποδεχτω και να μην νιωθω ντροπη για αυτο . Τωρα κανω ατομικες συνεδριες με ψυχολογο εδω και λιγο καιρο και επισης νιωθω οτι με βοηθαει.
> 
> 
> Η αδελφη σου ποσο καιρο εχει που ειναι κλεισμενη μεσα? Mηπως εχει και καταθλιψη ταυτοχρονα?



Καλησπέρα.
Η αδερφή μου έχει καιρό που είναι μέσα στο σπίτι. Πριν κάνα 5μηνο χώρισε και με τον φίλο της και πλέον βγαίνει καμμιά βόλτα για λίγο μόνο με τη μαμά μου, αλλά μόνο τις μέρες που έχει να κάνει μπάνιο, για να μην κολλήσει μικρόβια. Κατάθλιψη δεν έχει επίσημα αλλά την πιάνει πολλές φορές το παράπονο και κλαίει βρίζοντας για την κατάστασή της. Η αδερφή μου έχει και θυροειδή και αυτό επιβαρύνει τη κατάσταση. Είναι πιο ανωριμη σε πολλά ζητήματα σαν αποτέλεσμα του θυροειδή. Ξεκίνησε σε κάποια φάση ψυχολόγο αλλά βασανίζονταν στο να ετοιμάζεται και σταμάτησε. Θέλει όταν ετοιμάζεται να μη σκέφτεται κανέναν άσχετο. Αν γίνει κάτι τέτοιο σταμάτα ότι κάνει και το ξανακάνει γιατί αλλιώς αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν έχει κάνει μπάνιο και άρα έχει μικρόβια...Βγάζεις άκρη; Εμείς όχι... Το ψάξαμε πολύ αλλά τίποτα. Δεν είναι σχιζοφρένεια, μας το είπαν όλοι.αν ήταν σχιζοφρένεια θα αντιμετοπίζονταν πιο εύκολα..εσύ νομίζω ότι το παλεύεις μια χαρά. Φίλους έχεις; τ γνωρίζουν; τι θα μας συμβούλευες; καλό απόγευμα για την ώρα..

----------


## μαρκελα

> Είμαι από τη Θεσσαλονίκη. H αδερφή μου είναι 26 χρονών που εδώ και 5 χρόνια πάσχει από βαριάς μορφής ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή. Έχουμε επισκεφτεί πάνω από 10 ψυχιάτρους. Πήρε πάρα πολλά φάρμακα σε διάφορους συνδυασμούς. Κάθε φορά που αυξάνονται οι δοσολογίες αντί να υπάρχει έστω και μια μικρή βελτίωση, αυτή βγάζει καινούρια πράγματα κι παιδεύεται όλο και περισσότερο.
> Τί μπορώ να κάνω? Είμαι σε απόγνωση. Αν κάποιος διαβάζει αυτές τις γραμμές, έζησε κάτι παρόμοιο και βρήκε κάποια λύση ας με βοηθήσει παρακαλώ..


Γειά σου Ελένη! Δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει κάτι ανάλογο, αλλά είμαι της άποψης πως όλα τα προβλήματα έχουν τη λύση τους κι αυτό ισχύει πιστεύω και για τα ψυχολογικά.
Πριν μέρες βρήκα ενδιαφέρον εδώ αυτό το ποστ, που νομίζω πως κάτι κι εσύ μπορείς ν' αποκομίσεις, τη στιγμή που συμμετέχεις στην προσπάθεια για να βρείτε διέξοδο..

http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...l=1#post420198

----------


## Elen30

> Γειά σου Ελένη! Δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει κάτι ανάλογο, αλλά είμαι της άποψης πως όλα τα προβλήματα έχουν τη λύση τους κι αυτό ισχύει πιστεύω και για τα ψυχολογικά.
> Πριν μέρες βρήκα ενδιαφέρον εδώ αυτό το ποστ, που νομίζω πως κάτι κι εσύ μπορείς ν' αποκομίσεις, τη στιγμή που συμμετέχεις στην προσπάθεια για να βρείτε διέξοδο..
> 
> http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...l=1#post420198


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Μαρκέλλα!

----------


## betelgeuse

> Καλησπέρα.
> Θέλει όταν ετοιμάζεται να μη σκέφτεται κανέναν άσχετο. Αν γίνει κάτι τέτοιο σταμάτα ότι κάνει και το ξανακάνει γιατί αλλιώς αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν έχει κάνει μπάνιο και άρα έχει μικρόβια...Βγάζεις άκρη;


Κι ομως βγαζω ακρη .
Ελεν εσυ δυστυχως δεν μπορεις να κανεις πολλα απο μονη σου απ την στιγμη που η ιδια δεν το επιθυμει.
Μπορεις μονο να εισαι διπλα της και να προσπαθεις να της φτιαχνεις την διαθεση και να την παρατρυνεις να ασχολειται με πραγματα που της αρεσουν . Μπορεις επισης να της προτεινεις να διαβασει αρθρα για την ιψδ . 
Α και μην συμμετεχεις καθολου στους ψυχαναγκασμους και τα τελετουργικα της.

Υ.Γ.: με εντυπωσιαζει το γεγονος οτι γνωριζετε του ψυχαναγκασμους και τις ιδεοληψιες της. Εγω το εκρυβα , σχεδον κανενας δεν ειχε καταλαβει κατι μεχρι που αρχισα εγω να μιλαω .Μονο την καταθλιψη ειχαν αντιληφθει οι αλλοι.
Αυτο μπορει αν ειναι και θετικο , το οτι μπορει να το συζητα.

----------


## Elen30

> Κι ομως βγαζω ακρη .
> Ελεν εσυ δυστυχως δεν μπορεις να κανεις πολλα απο μονη σου απ την στιγμη που η ιδια δεν το επιθυμει.
> Μπορεις μονο να εισαι διπλα της και να προσπαθεις να της φτιαχνεις την διαθεση και να την παρατρυνεις να ασχολειται με πραγματα που της αρεσουν . Μπορεις επισης να της προτεινεις να διαβασει αρθρα για την ιψδ . 
> Α και μην συμμετεχεις καθολου στους ψυχαναγκασμους και τα τελετουργικα της.
> 
> Υ.Γ.: με εντυπωσιαζει το γεγονος οτι γνωριζετε του ψυχαναγκασμους και τις ιδεοληψιες της. Εγω το εκρυβα , σχεδον κανενας δεν ειχε καταλαβει κατι μεχρι που αρχισα εγω να μιλαω .Μονο την καταθλιψη ειχαν αντιληφθει οι αλλοι.
> Αυτο μπορει αν ειναι και θετικο , το οτι μπορει να το συζητα.


Δυστυχώς δεν της αρέσει πλέον τίποτα. κανένα ενδιαφέρον... ούτε τα βασικά.π.χ τηλεόραση. Βασανίζεται πλέον με τα πάντα. ακόμα και αν κάνει δοθλειές δε θέλει να μιλάμε για άλλους γιατί ξανακάνει τα ίδια από την αρχή.. άσε.δύσκολη καατάσταση και δυστυχώς δε βλέπω ένα φως στο τούνελ...

----------


## [email protected]

Η γνώμη μου είναι με όμορφο τρόπο να την πείσετε να αρχίσει ψυχοθεραπεία.Θα της κάνει πολύ καλό πιστεύω.Όποιος δεν το έχει περάσει δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει.. Υπομονή θέλει..

----------


## Elen30

[[email protected];422779]Η γνώμη μου είναι με όμορφο τρόπο να την πείσετε να αρχίσει ψυχοθεραπεία.Θα της κάνει πολύ καλό πιστεύω.Όποιος δεν το έχει περάσει δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει.. Υπομονή θέλει..[/QU
Σε ευχριστώ Σία μου!Πέρασες κάτι σχετικό και σε βοήθησε; είναι πολύ δύσκολος άνθρωπος η αδερφή μου..ούτε για αυτό πείθεται...

----------


## Elen30

> Η γνώμη μου είναι με όμορφο τρόπο να την πείσετε να αρχίσει ψυχοθεραπεία.Θα της κάνει πολύ καλό πιστεύω.Όποιος δεν το έχει περάσει δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει.. Υπομονή θέλει..


μακάρι να την πείσουμε.είναι δύσκολη όμως..

----------


## ταλαίπωρος

Λοιπόν έχω την απάντηση.
Αντιμετώπιζα το ίδιοο πρόβλημα ώσπου αντί να αυξάνω τις δοσολογίες τις μείωνα ! Αποτέλεσμα ? Σχεδόν πλήρης ίαση μετά από 10 χρόνια από το καλοκαίρι και μετά ! Απηλλάχθην σχεδόν.
Η ψυχοθεραπεία δεν μου έκανε τίποτα με έκανε χειρότερα και μου φάγε και τα λεφτά.
Επίσης ψάξε για συμπληρώματα διατροφής όπως ινοσιτόλη,βιταμινές β κόμπλεξ,ψευδάργυρο.Η ΙΔΨ είναι βιοχημική διατροφική δαιταραχή όπως ο διαβήτης είναι η άποψη μου.Υπάρχει λύση.Σε κάθε ασθενή είναι διαφορετική.Μη φας τα λεφτά μόνο χωρίς να κάνεις τίποτα όπως έκανα εγώ τόσα χρόνια μέχρι που διάβασα μία αμερικανίδα ότι μείωσε τις δόσεις της και ιάθηκε.Σταδιακά όμως να γίνεται η μείωση δηλαδή μία εβδομάδα μετά άλλο λίγο μετά άλλο λίγο.εγώ τώρα παίρνω παιδική δόση και έχει πολλαπλάσια αποτελέσματα.

ΥΓ : Το έκανα χωρίς εντολή ιατρού μέχρι που το παραδέχθηκε και ο ψυχιάτρος μου.Μου λέει αφού είσαι καλά συνέχισε έτσι.Χαχαχαχα.

υγ2: Επίσης πες στην αδερφή σου να μην λαμβάνει και πολύ υπόψιν της ό,τι της λένε και να αρχίσει ένα σπορ για λίγη όμως χρονική διάρκεια στην αρχή.Έστω και περπάτημα.Αλλά μέχρι να κουράζεται να το κάνει.Η σωματική κούραση είναι σύμφωνα με έρευνες για τους ιδψ εφάμιλλη των ηρεμιστικών και καλύτερη.Επίσης αποχή πλήρης από τσάι ή καφέ καθώς επιδεινώνει πάρα πολύ την κατάσταση και προτίμηση σοκολάτας.Υπάρχει μάι ουσία στο τσάι και τον καφέ που προκαλεί διέγερση πολλαπλάσια στους ψυχαναγκαστικούς από τον υπόλοιπο πληθυσμό.Βασικά κόψιμο τελειώς ! Θα δει θα γίνει άλλος άνθρωπος.Επίσης καλό είναι να περιοριστεί το κάπνισμα σταδιακά.

Για αναφρανίλ η δόση 10mg είναι καλύτερη των 200mg.Το γιατί εξηγείται.Δηλαδή αν πάρει δόση όχι ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικού αλλά κρίσης πανικού θα δει μεγάλη βελτίωση.Επίσης θα μειωθούν και οι ανεπιθύμητες ενέργειες και θα έχει καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα κατά τη γνώμη μου.Δε χάνει τίποτα να κάνει ένα τεστ και αν δει ότι δεν βελτιώνεται επανέρχεται.Δεν βγαίνεις από τη θεραπεία.
ό,ΤΙ και να κάνει κράτα μας ενημέρους να δούμε αν δούλεψε.Καλό κουράγιο και να θυμάται ό,τι υπάρχουν και χειρότερα.

----------


## betelgeuse

> Aποψη σου . Ακριβως ! Μη αποδεκτη ομως απο την επιστημονικη κοινοτητα [/COLOR]
> Σε κάθε ασθενή είναι διαφορετική.
> Ακριβως , για αυτο και η λυση δεν ειναι ιδια για ολους
> 
> Υπάρχει μάι ουσία στο τσάι και τον καφέ που προκαλεί διέγερση πολλαπλάσια στους ψυχαναγκαστικούς από τον υπόλοιπο πληθυσμό.Βασικά κόψιμο τελειώς !
>  Οντως οταν πινω πανω απο δυο καφεδες , μερικες φορες και εναν μονο γινομαι σκατα , αλλα δεν τον κοβω , αρνουμαι. Το τσιγαρο επισης.


Οσο για το αναφρανιλ εγω το εχω παρει , για λιγο μονο , το μονο που αλλαξε ηταν οτι αρχισα να οργανωνω την αυτοκτονια μου. 
Σε αυτα τα θεματα ειναι καλυτερα να ρωταμε τον γιατρο , να ενημερωνομαστε σωστα και να επιλεγουμε την μεθοδο που νομιζουμε οτι μας ταιριαζει καλυτερα.

----------


## [email protected]

Πέρα από κάτι ψυχαναγκασμούς που έχω και δέν με ενοχλούν ιδιαίτερα δεν είχα κάτι παρόμοιο. Εχω όμως ιδεοληψίες αρκετά παρόμοιες θα έλεγα με της betelgeuse όπως σου ανέφερε και στα μηνύματα της. Σου είπα για ψυχοθεραπεία διότι εμένα με βοήθησε πάρα πολύ και πιστεύω ότι κάτι ανάλογο θα γίνει και με την αδερφή σου,άν το θελήσει φυσικά και η ίδια... Ξέρεις προσωπικά δεν πήρα ποτέ φάρμακα για την κατάσταση μου(δέν χρειάστικε προφανώς). Δέν τα πολυσυμπαθώ βέβαια για το λόγο ότι έχω στο στενό μου περιβάλλον άτομο που εξαρτάται απο αυτά.. Άλλοι άνθρωποι όμως τα χρειάζοντε και είναι καλό να τα παίρνουν. Όπως σου είπα υπομονή χρειάζεται και ένα καλό ειδικό για να καταφέρει να βγεί απο όλο αυτό που την βασανίζει..

----------


## elis

> Λοιπόν έχω την απάντηση.
> Αντιμετώπιζα το ίδιοο πρόβλημα ώσπου αντί να αυξάνω τις δοσολογίες τις μείωνα ! Αποτέλεσμα ? Σχεδόν πλήρης ίαση μετά από 10 χρόνια από το καλοκαίρι και μετά ! Απηλλάχθην σχεδόν.
> Η ψυχοθεραπεία δεν μου έκανε τίποτα με έκανε χειρότερα και μου φάγε και τα λεφτά.
> Επίσης ψάξε για συμπληρώματα διατροφής όπως ινοσιτόλη,βιταμινές β κόμπλεξ,ψευδάργυρο.Η ΙΔΨ είναι βιοχημική διατροφική δαιταραχή όπως ο διαβήτης είναι η άποψη μου.Υπάρχει λύση.Σε κάθε ασθενή είναι διαφορετική.Μη φας τα λεφτά μόνο χωρίς να κάνεις τίποτα όπως έκανα εγώ τόσα χρόνια μέχρι που διάβασα μία αμερικανίδα ότι μείωσε τις δόσεις της και ιάθηκε.Σταδιακά όμως να γίνεται η μείωση δηλαδή μία εβδομάδα μετά άλλο λίγο μετά άλλο λίγο.εγώ τώρα παίρνω παιδική δόση και έχει πολλαπλάσια αποτελέσματα.
> 
> ΥΓ : Το έκανα χωρίς εντολή ιατρού μέχρι που το παραδέχθηκε και ο ψυχιάτρος μου.Μου λέει αφού είσαι καλά συνέχισε έτσι.Χαχαχαχα.
> 
> υγ2: Επίσης πες στην αδερφή σου να μην λαμβάνει και πολύ υπόψιν της ό,τι της λένε και να αρχίσει ένα σπορ για λίγη όμως χρονική διάρκεια στην αρχή.Έστω και περπάτημα.Αλλά μέχρι να κουράζεται να το κάνει.Η σωματική κούραση είναι σύμφωνα με έρευνες για τους ιδψ εφάμιλλη των ηρεμιστικών και καλύτερη.Επίσης αποχή πλήρης από τσάι ή καφέ καθώς επιδεινώνει πάρα πολύ την κατάσταση και προτίμηση σοκολάτας.Υπάρχει μάι ουσία στο τσάι και τον καφέ που προκαλεί διέγερση πολλαπλάσια στους ψυχαναγκαστικούς από τον υπόλοιπο πληθυσμό.Βασικά κόψιμο τελειώς ! Θα δει θα γίνει άλλος άνθρωπος.Επίσης καλό είναι να περιοριστεί το κάπνισμα σταδιακά.
> 
> ...


φιλε λεσ καποια πραγματα εδω που ειναι σωστα γτ κ εγω πανω κατω ετσι εφτιαξα την οψη μου η ψυχοθεραπεια βοηθαει κατ εμε σου ανοιγει καποιουσ δρομουσ στο μυαλο δεν κανει θαυματα βεβαια ετσι οπωσ το εζησα εγω αλλα δεν αποκλειεται καποιοσ να εκανε ενα κλικ κ να εγινε αλλοσ ανθρωποσ δευτερον οι βιταμινεσ βοηθανε γενικα νομιζω τωρα ποιεσ θα παρει ο καθενασ ασ ψαξει να βρει ποια τον βοηθαει το να παιζεισ με το φαρμακο επισησ βοηθαει δηλαδη αντι για πρωι βραδυ (το πρωι βραδυ παιζει ρολο για καλο υπνο οπωσ κ το γεματο στομαχι)κ να παιζεισ με τη δοση λιγο πανω κατω σταδιακα και μυαλωμενα δλδ να παρατηρεισ τον εαυτο σου τι νιωθεισ πωσ αντιδρασ κλπ η γυμναστικη βοηθαει επισησ νιωθεισ καλυτερα η σχεση βοηθαει επισησ ειναι το καλυτερο φαρμακο τσιγαρα καφεδεσ τσαγια ρεντ μπουλ αλκοολ ολα αναλογα τι νιωθεισ γενικα χρειαζεται μια αυτοπαρατηρηση κανω αυτο νιωθω ετσι εχω αυτη την αντιδραση αυτεσ τισ σκεψεισ κλπ μετα απο λιγο καιρο μαθαινεισ πωσ παει κ το στρωνεισ

----------


## ταλαίπωρος

> Οσο για το αναφρανιλ εγω το εχω παρει , για λιγο μονο , το μονο που αλλαξε ηταν οτι αρχισα να οργανωνω την αυτοκτονια μου. 
> Σε αυτα τα θεματα ειναι καλυτερα να ρωταμε τον γιατρο , να ενημερωνομαστε σωστα και να επιλεγουμε την μεθοδο που νομιζουμε οτι μας ταιριαζει καλυτερα.


Δεν είναι μόνο άποψη μου είναι και άποψη μεγάλου μέρους της επιστημονικής κοινότητας όπως λες.Τέλοσπαντων.Ψάχτε και μόνοι σας στο ίντερνετ αν ξέρετε ξένες γλώσσες.Εγώ δεν έπινα ποτέ καφέ.Δύο φορές ήπια και με τάραξε.Έβαλα μετά coffee και ocd στο google και τελικώς είδα το φως το αληθινό.Γενικά μην ασχολείστε και πολύ με την ασθένεια σας.Όποιος ασχολείται με τη σύγχρονη ιατρική και ψυχολογία πολύ την πατάει.Φιλική συμβουλή.Γράφτε τους.Ισχύει για όλες τις ειδικότητες αυτό.
Θυμάμαι παλιά λέγανε ότι όσοι ήσαν χοντροί πέθαιναν πιο γρήγορα.Νέα μελέτη έδειξε το αντίθετο.Για τοη χοληστερίνη λέγανε ότι είναι κακιά νέες μελέτες δείχνουν ότι είναι τροφή για τον εγκέφαλο και μάλιστα ότι οι στατίνες είναι κίνδυνος.Για αυτό σας λέω ασχοληθείτε καλύτερα με το μπαλέτο παρά με τους γιατρούς.Τα λεφτά που δίνουμε στους γιατρούς αν τα δίναμε στον ιππόδρομο θα είμεθα ευτυχείς.Το μόνο καλό της κρίσης είναι ότι δεν έχουμε λεφτά και μπορεί να βρούμε την υγειά μας.

----------


## christos78

Kata thn gnwmh mou ,i astheneia (to exw graksei pali) einai epikthth kata 99.9...

----------


## ioannis2

Ελεν, έχει κανει ψυχοθεραπεια? υπάρχει η μέθοδος της εσωτερικής παρατηρησης για την οποία έχω γραψει παλαιοτερα στο φορουμ με την οποία το ατομο μαθαινει να διακρινει στη σκεψη του τους ψυχαναγκασμούς, εμμονές, φανταστικες καταστασεις κλπ ως διαστρεβλωμενες σκέψεις, να τις αναγνωριζει ως τετοιες και να τις απωθεί με την ιδια του τη σκεψη. ειναι αρκετα αποτελεσματικη. ειναι μεθοδος της γνωστικης συμπεριφορικης μεθοδου ψυχολογιας.

----------


## Lou!

έλεν ο καθένας σου λέει τη δική του εμπειρία. σου λέει τί λειτούργησε θετικά σε αυτόν. στα ψυχολογικά η μία περίπτωση ιψδ μπορεί να διαφέρει πολύ από κάποια άλλη περίπτωση. κάτι που λειτουργεί για κάποιον, μπορεί να μην λειτουργήσει για κάποιον άλλο. οπότε δοκιμάζετε και κρίνετε αν μια μέθοδος θεραπείας ή ένα φάρμακο ταιριάζει στην αδερφή σου ή όχι.

----------


## ioannis2

Lou, συμφωνώ μαζι σου, εξαρταται και απο την ενταση του προβλήματος. Καποτε οι σκεψεις ειναι τοσο εντονες και εμμονες που η προσπάθεια του νου να τις ελέγξει φαίνεται αδύνατη, οποτε η μεθοδος που πιο πανω εισηγηθηκα ειναι δυσκολο να φερει τα καλά αποτελεσματα.

----------


## ταλαίπωρος

> Kata thn gnwmh mou ,i astheneia (to exw graksei pali) einai epikthth kata 99.9...


To άκρως αντίθετον έχει αποδείξει η επιστήμη ! Με έρευνας σε διδύμους και σε αδερφούς έχει αποδειχθεί ότι αν νοσεί ο αδερφός έχεις πολλαπλασίους πιθανότητας να νοσήσεις άρα υπάρχει μεγάλο ποσοστό κληρονομικότητος.Το δε ποσοστό είναι σήμερα μετρήσιμο με διάφορους μεθόδους και υπολογίζειται σε 30-40%.Βασικά δεν υπάρχει ιδιότης που να είναι επίκτητος στην ιατρική πλην ίσως του τραυματισμού.
Στην ειδική μου περίπτωσιν ο πατέρας και ο αδερφός μου παρουσιάζουν ίσως υποκλινικώς ή και κλινικώς αρκετά από τα συμπτώματα της νόσου ή διαταραχής ή ιδιότητος.

ΥΓ : Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι δεν θεραπεύεται ! Να μη παρεξηγηθούμε.Είναι πλήρως ιάσιμη και πολύ εύκολα η νόσος.Ένας αμερικανός ιάθηκε παίζοντας ντράμς.Ο εγκέφαλος είχε να προσέχει δύο ή περισσοτέρους κινήσεις και έτσι το κέντρο που πυροδοτούσε την επανάληψη της μίας μπούχτισε και τον άφησε ελεύθερο.Γενικά έχουν ιαθεί πλήθος ανθρώπων με απλές,εύκολες και δωρεάν μεθόδους και το κυριότερο μη επικίνδυνες.Προσωπικώς θεωρώ την ψυχοθεραπεία άκρως επικίνδυνη περισσότερο και από την φαρμακοθεραπεία.

----------


## giapapa

> Είμαι από τη Θεσσαλονίκη. H αδερφή μου είναι 26 χρονών που εδώ και 5 χρόνια πάσχει από βαριάς μορφής ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή. Έχουμε επισκεφτεί πάνω από 10 ψυχιάτρους. Πήρε πάρα πολλά φάρμακα σε διάφορους συνδυασμούς. Κάθε φορά που αυξάνονται οι δοσολογίες αντί να υπάρχει έστω και μια μικρή βελτίωση, αυτή βγάζει καινούρια πράγματα κι παιδεύεται όλο και περισσότερο.
> Τί μπορώ να κάνω? Είμαι σε απόγνωση. Αν κάποιος διαβάζει αυτές τις γραμμές, έζησε κάτι παρόμοιο και βρήκε κάποια λύση ας με βοηθήσει παρακαλώ..


Αγαπητή Ελένη,
Κι όμως θεραπεύεται η ιψδ. Την είχα για πολλά πολλά χρόνια και δυστυχώς τα καλύτερα της ζωής μου. Η πείρα μου όμως σχετικά με την ασθένεια είναι μεγάλη και μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω.
Ξεκινάει από άγχος και πανικό. Εκεί πάνω έρχονται και οι εικόνες. Πολλές, πιεστικές, ακατάβλητες, χιμαιρώδεις και χειμαρώδεις. Φόβος πολύς, ιδρώτας, ταχυκαρδία, κούραση πολλή, ησυχία δεν βρίσκεις πουθενά. Θέλεις να κοιμάσαι για να ξεχνάς. Κι΄όταν ξυπνάς αρχίζει ο γολγοθάς. Αυτά μέχρι να συνειδητοποιήσεις τι φοβάσαι. Και τότε - ευτυχώς βρήκα στη Θεσσαλονίκη έναν καταπληκτικό γιατρό - άρχισε το κυνήγι με τη σκούπα απ΄οποιαδήποτε μεριά του μυαλού μου. Θέλει αγώνα όμως και επιμονή σε καθημερινή βάση. Το μυστικό λέγεται κατακλυσμιαία παρουσία αυτού που σε προκαλεί το φόβο. Του ερεθίσματος δηλαδή. Στην δική μου περίπτωση ήταν ο φόβος της τρέλας. Ξέρετε δύο είναι οι μεγαλύτεροι φόβοι στον άνθρωπο. Ο φόβος της τρέλας και ο φόβος του θανάτου. Πίστευα ότι θα τρελαθώ, ότι θα σπέρνω εγκλήματα δεξιά κι αριστερά αρχίζοντας από τη γυναίκα μου και τα παιδιά μου. Δεν πήγαινα στο γιατρό γιατί φοβόμουνα μήπως με κλείσουν μέσα. Την άλλη την παράλλη και την παράλλη μέρα τα συμπτώματα γίνονταν περισσότερα μεγαλύτερα και προσθέτονταν και κάτι καινούριο. Αδυσώπητοι αγώνες χωρίς τελειωμό. Επέστρεφα ράκος από τη δουλειά. Το κρεβάτι η μόνη λύση. Πνιγόμουν στον ιδρώτα και την ταχυκαρδία. Μετα από εννιά χρόνια τραγικά βρήκα αυτόν που με έσωσε.
Το γιατρό ψυχοθεραπευτή και επιστήμονα μαζί που ήταν πολύ σίγουρος για τον εαυτό του. Αυτό με βοήθησε τα μέγιστα. Άρχίσαμε μαζί το κυνήγι της τρέλας. Σενάριο που έγραφα με πρωταγωνιστή τον εαυτό μου. Να κάνω τα πάντα και σε όλους. Μακελάρης στα χειρότερα χιτσκοκικά θρίλερ. Τύφλα να΄χει Άντονι Πέρκινς στο Ψυχώ. Να διαβάζω οτιδήποτε φοβόμουνα. Εκεί να δείτε φόβος. Κιάλλα πολλά που να σας τα περιγράφω. Το άγχος γινόταν πύραυλος. Αυτό θέλαμε να μπούμε στοι σπίτι του εχθρού και αν το κυριέψουμε. Να κάνουμε το δικό μας παιχνίδι. Νιώθεις απαίσια βέβαια. Αλλά εκεί δεν τα παρατάς. Στην αρχή ήμουν συνέχεια κάτω. Μετά από λίγο καιρό άρχισα να έχω καλές στιγμές. Μία μέρα χωρίς αγχος και δέκα με άγχος. Αυτό προοδευτικά αυξανόταν μέχρι που έγινε μία με άγχος και δέκα χωρίς. Δεν το έβαζα κάτω. Έκανα τα πάντα. Μέχρι και στο ψυχιατρείο σαν επισκέπτης πήγαινα για να ανεβεί κατακόρυφα το άγχος γιατί γνώριζα ότι μακροπρόθεσμα θα είχα βοήθεια. Και μια μέρα είδα το φως του ήλιου. Ζεστό, δυνατό και γαλήνιο μες στην καρδιά μου. Εύχομαι με τον ίδιο τρόπο να βρει γιατρειά και η αδελφούλα σου. Στο σαιτ μπήκα γιατί θέλω να βοηθήσω όλους που έχουν ανάγκη. Παιδιά είπαμε κατακλυσμιαίο βύθισμα σ΄αυτό που προκαλεί το άγχος. Θα βρείτε τον τρόπο εσείς.

----------


## christos78

Πως σου ξεκινησε και σε ποια ηλικια ?

----------


## betelgeuse

Την ιδια ερωτηση θα εκανα και εγω χρηστο στον giapapa.

----------


## ioannis2

Η μεθοδος της εσωτερικης παρατηρησης για την οποια μιλησα προηγουμενως όπως την περιεγραψα παλια σε καποιο θεμα στην ενοτητα ιψδ (επειδη βαριεμαι να την ξαναγραφω), η οποια ειναι αρκετα αποτελεσματικη θελει όμως πολλή δουλεια.

http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...l=1#post271586

----------


## giapapa

Θέλω να σου απαντήσω christos78 ότι ήμουν στην πιο δημιουργική μου ηλικία 28 χρονών και έφτασε να την έχω μέχρι τα 37 μου.

----------


## christos78

Ennow thn aitia...

----------


## betelgeuse

Χρηστο πιστευεις πως παντα υπαρχει αιτια? Kαι αν ναι εχεις βρει καποια?

----------


## christos78

Ναι αυτο πιστευω

----------


## christos78

Betelgeuse esena pws sou ksekinhse?

----------


## betelgeuse

Χρηστο συμπτωματα εχω απο τοτε που θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μου , αλλα δεν ηταν σοβαρα ( πχ μου αρεσε να αλλαζω θεση στα πραγματα , πεταγονταν λεξεις και εικονες στο μυαλο μου ) και στα 16 αρχισα να παθαινω ξαφνικα κρισεις πανικου και να εχω μικροιδεοληψιες. Στα 19 αρχισα να εχω σοβαρες ιδεοληψιες(πχ θα σκοτωσω) και ψυχαναγκασμους.
Τα υπολοιπα στα γραφω σε πμ γιατι δεν θελω να τα γραψω εδω.

----------


## christos78

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prN6_...hrbf-Y&index=3 mhpws dn eixes ta symptwmata ayta kai einai ocd?An kai twra dn exei shmasia...

----------


## betelgeuse

Αυτο που λεει ο τυπος στο βιντεο δεν το εχω , τουλαχιστον οχι με τις αναμνησεις , το εχω ομως με τα στναισθηματα. Ψαχνω ολη την ωρα να δω αν ειναι σωστο ή λαθος.
Αλλα συμπτωματα εχω πολλα , περα απο ιδεοληψιες και ψυχαναγκασμους.

----------


## christos78

Oκ, ( νομιζω σου εστειλα κατα λα8ος το μηνυμα που μου εστειλες) sorry

----------


## christos78

smirti πως σου ξεκινησαν τα ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικα συμπτωματα.?

----------


## christos78

Me poio tropo to antimetwpises, biblia,psychotherapia i kati allo.?

----------


## ioannis2

> Me poio tropo to antimetwpises, biblia,psychotherapia i kati allo.?


Πιο πάνω πρότεινα μια μεθοδο, βλ. http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...l=1#post271586

----------


## Casius

> Ελεν εσυ δυστυχως δεν μπορεις να κανεις πολλα απο μονη σου απ την στιγμη που η ιδια δεν το επιθυμει.
> Μπορεις μονο να εισαι διπλα της και να προσπαθεις να της φτιαχνεις την διαθεση και να την παρατρυνεις να ασχολειται με πραγματα που της αρεσουν . Μπορεις επισης να της προτεινεις να διαβασει αρθρα για την ιψδ . 
> Α και μην συμμετεχεις καθολου στους ψυχαναγκασμους και τα τελετουργικα της.


Καλημέρα,
συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον/την προλαλήσαντα. Αν και είναι καλό που γνωρίζετε τις σκέψεις της, πίστεψέ με ΤΙΠΟΤΑ δεν θα γίνει αν η ίδια δεν το πάρει μεσα της αποφαση να αλλάξει. Γνωρίζεις μάλλον ότι κάθε άνθρωπος έχει τα όρια του. Τον πατάς, τον πατάς και τον ξαναπατάς και μπορει να συνεχίζει να σε αφήνει να τον πατάς ΜΕΧΡΙ καποιο σημειο. Αυτό το παράδειγμα πάρε το και για το ΙΨΔ. Μόνη της αφήνει το μυαλό της να τρέχει και τις φοβίες της να την ελέγχουν. 
Υπάρχουν ΤΟΣΑ χρησιμα αρθρα στο πως να αντιμετωπιστει η ΙΨΔ , αρκεί να το έχει πάρει απόφαση ο ενδιαφερόμενος.
Θα παραθέσω μερικά.

Α και παρεπιπτόντως....Να είσαι σίγουρη ότι το 85% των ανθρώπων που βλέπεις γύρω σου καθημερινά έχει , λίγο ή πολύ , ΙΨΔ. Είναι απλά δύσκολο να βρεις άτομο που να κανει τοση αυτοκριτική και συζήτηση με τον εαυτό του που να καταλαβαίνει τι του γίνεται πραγματικά.


http://www.helpguide.org/mental/obse...sorder_ocd.htm


Therapy as treatment for obsessive-compulsive disorder (OCD)

The most effective treatment for obsessive-compulsive disorder is often cognitive-behavioral therapy. Antidepressants are sometimes used in conjunction with therapy, although medication alone is rarely effective in relieving the symptoms of OCD.
Cognitive-behavioral therapy for obsessive-compulsive disorder (OCD)

Cognitive-behavioral therapy for obsessive-compulsive disorder (OCD) involves two components:

Exposure and response prevention involves repeated exposure to the source of your obsession. Then you are asked to refrain from the compulsive behavior you’d usually perform to reduce your anxiety. For example, if you are a compulsive hand washer, you might be asked to touch the door handle in a public restroom and then be prevented from washing. As you sit with the anxiety, the urge to wash your hands will gradually begin to go away on its own. In this way, you learn that you don’t need the ritual to get rid of your anxiety—that you have some control over your obsessive thoughts and compulsive behaviors.
Cognitive therapy focuses on the catastrophic thoughts and exaggerated sense of responsibility you feel. A big part of cognitive therapy for OCD is teaching you healthy and effective ways of responding to obsessive thoughts, without resorting to compulsive behavior.

Four Steps for Conquering Symptoms of Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder (OCD)

Psychiatrist Jeffrey Schwartz, author of Brain Lock: Free Yourself from Obsessive-Compulsive Behavior, offers the following four steps for dealing with OCD:

RELABEL – Recognize that the intrusive obsessive thoughts and urges are the result of OCD. For example, train yourself to say, "I don't think or feel that my hands are dirty. I'm having an obsession that my hands are dirty." Or, "I don't feel that I have the need to wash my hands. I'm having a compulsive urge to perform the compulsion of washing my hands."
REATTRIBUTE – Realize that the intensity and intrusiveness of the thought or urge is caused by OCD; it is probably related to a biochemical imbalance in the brain. Tell yourself, "It's not me—it’s my OCD," to remind you that OCD thoughts and urges are not meaningful, but are false messages from the brain.
REFOCUS – Work around the OCD thoughts by focusing your attention on something else, at least for a few minutes. Do another behavior. Say to yourself, "I'm experiencing a symptom of OCD. I need to do another behavior."
REVALUE – Do not take the OCD thought at face value. It is not significant in itself. Tell yourself, "That's just my stupid obsession. It has no meaning. That's just my brain. There's no need to pay attention to it." Remember: You can't make the thought go away, but neither do you need to pay attention to it. You can learn to go on to the next behavior.

Source: Westwood Institute for Anxiety Disorders

----------


## μανώλης

έχω την εντύπωση ότι όσο κάθεται κάποιος με ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή μέσα στο σπίτι η κατάστασή του χειροτερεύει, ότι είναι σημαντικό να συναναστραφεί με άλλους ανθρώπους και να τον δει λίγο ο ήλιος. 
κι εγώ που πάσχω από ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή δυσκολεύομαι πολλές φορές να βγω από το σπίτι, αλλά όταν βγω μπορεί το πρόβλημα να μην λύνεται , αλλά κάπως ανακουφίζομαι.πιστεύω ότι θα την βοηθούσε η συζήτηση με κάποιον ψυχολογο.

----------


## ΔεσποιναΚ

μπορείς μηπως να μου πεις ποιος γιατρός ήταν? Ζω στη Θεσσαλονίκη και με ενδιαφέρει να ρωτήσω και άλλους γιατρούς για το πρόβλημά μου





> Αγαπητή Ελένη,
> Κι όμως θεραπεύεται η ιψδ. Την είχα για πολλά πολλά χρόνια και δυστυχώς τα καλύτερα της ζωής μου. Η πείρα μου όμως σχετικά με την ασθένεια είναι μεγάλη και μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω.
> Ξεκινάει από άγχος και πανικό. Εκεί πάνω έρχονται και οι εικόνες. Πολλές, πιεστικές, ακατάβλητες, χιμαιρώδεις και χειμαρώδεις. Φόβος πολύς, ιδρώτας, ταχυκαρδία, κούραση πολλή, ησυχία δεν βρίσκεις πουθενά. Θέλεις να κοιμάσαι για να ξεχνάς. Κι΄όταν ξυπνάς αρχίζει ο γολγοθάς. Αυτά μέχρι να συνειδητοποιήσεις τι φοβάσαι. Και τότε - ευτυχώς βρήκα στη Θεσσαλονίκη έναν καταπληκτικό γιατρό - άρχισε το κυνήγι με τη σκούπα απ΄οποιαδήποτε μεριά του μυαλού μου. Θέλει αγώνα όμως και επιμονή σε καθημερινή βάση. Το μυστικό λέγεται κατακλυσμιαία παρουσία αυτού που σε προκαλεί το φόβο. Του ερεθίσματος δηλαδή. Στην δική μου περίπτωση ήταν ο φόβος της τρέλας. Ξέρετε δύο είναι οι μεγαλύτεροι φόβοι στον άνθρωπο. Ο φόβος της τρέλας και ο φόβος του θανάτου. Πίστευα ότι θα τρελαθώ, ότι θα σπέρνω εγκλήματα δεξιά κι αριστερά αρχίζοντας από τη γυναίκα μου και τα παιδιά μου. Δεν πήγαινα στο γιατρό γιατί φοβόμουνα μήπως με κλείσουν μέσα. Την άλλη την παράλλη και την παράλλη μέρα τα συμπτώματα γίνονταν περισσότερα μεγαλύτερα και προσθέτονταν και κάτι καινούριο. Αδυσώπητοι αγώνες χωρίς τελειωμό. Επέστρεφα ράκος από τη δουλειά. Το κρεβάτι η μόνη λύση. Πνιγόμουν στον ιδρώτα και την ταχυκαρδία. Μετα από εννιά χρόνια τραγικά βρήκα αυτόν που με έσωσε.
> Το γιατρό ψυχοθεραπευτή και επιστήμονα μαζί που ήταν πολύ σίγουρος για τον εαυτό του. Αυτό με βοήθησε τα μέγιστα. Άρχίσαμε μαζί το κυνήγι της τρέλας. Σενάριο που έγραφα με πρωταγωνιστή τον εαυτό μου. Να κάνω τα πάντα και σε όλους. Μακελάρης στα χειρότερα χιτσκοκικά θρίλερ. Τύφλα να΄χει Άντονι Πέρκινς στο Ψυχώ. Να διαβάζω οτιδήποτε φοβόμουνα. Εκεί να δείτε φόβος. Κιάλλα πολλά που να σας τα περιγράφω. Το άγχος γινόταν πύραυλος. Αυτό θέλαμε να μπούμε στοι σπίτι του εχθρού και αν το κυριέψουμε. Να κάνουμε το δικό μας παιχνίδι. Νιώθεις απαίσια βέβαια. Αλλά εκεί δεν τα παρατάς. Στην αρχή ήμουν συνέχεια κάτω. Μετά από λίγο καιρό άρχισα να έχω καλές στιγμές. Μία μέρα χωρίς αγχος και δέκα με άγχος. Αυτό προοδευτικά αυξανόταν μέχρι που έγινε μία με άγχος και δέκα χωρίς. Δεν το έβαζα κάτω. Έκανα τα πάντα. Μέχρι και στο ψυχιατρείο σαν επισκέπτης πήγαινα για να ανεβεί κατακόρυφα το άγχος γιατί γνώριζα ότι μακροπρόθεσμα θα είχα βοήθεια. Και μια μέρα είδα το φως του ήλιου. Ζεστό, δυνατό και γαλήνιο μες στην καρδιά μου. Εύχομαι με τον ίδιο τρόπο να βρει γιατρειά και η αδελφούλα σου. Στο σαιτ μπήκα γιατί θέλω να βοηθήσω όλους που έχουν ανάγκη. Παιδιά είπαμε κατακλυσμιαίο βύθισμα σ΄αυτό που προκαλεί το άγχος. Θα βρείτε τον τρόπο εσείς.

----------


## gelio

Kalispera!
giapapa tha ithela k gw to onoma tou giatrou se parakalw.

----------


## ariadne

Επασχα από ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη διαταραχή για δυο χρόνια, από τα 16 εως τα 18. Μετά η διαταραχή και οι εμμονές εξαφανίστηκαν και μου το γύρισαν σε ψυχωτική κατάθλιψη όπως το διέγνωσε ο ψυχίατρος μου, η οποία κράτησε άλλα δυο χρόνια. Όσο διαρκούσε η ψύχωση δεν είχα εμμονές καθόλου και σήμερα έχω συνειδητοποιήσει πως οι εμμονές προκάλεσαν τη ψύχωση. Πιστεύω πως κάποιος που έχει ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη διαταραχή πρεπει να το προσέξει από την αρχή ώστε να μη γίνει βαριά περίπτωση γιατί αυτό μετά θα τον οδηγήσει στην ψύχωση. Σήμερα δέκα χρόνια μετά δεν έχω πια εμμονές γιατί πάντα φροντίζω να είμαι σπασχολημενη και δεν αφήνω την εμμονή να κυριαρχεί στη ζωή μου, άρα προσωπικά πιστεύω πως υπαρχει θεραπεία.

----------


## lloullou00

Giapapa τυχαία έπεσα πάνω στο ποστ σου. Σε παρακαλώ θα ήθελα το τηλέφωνο του γιατρού σου, είμαι σε απόγνωση

----------

